# Myslel jsem, že mě trefí šlak.



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, výše uvedená věta je můj výtvor. Přeložil jsem doslova maďarský výraz. Když jsem tu větu použil, tak jsem docílil efektu, tj. trochu to znělo legračně. Od rodilého Čecha jsem ale ten výraz nikdy neslyšel, asi bude trochu zastaralý. Chci Vás poprosit, abyste mi napsali pár podobných synonym k vyjádření prudkého rozhorlení. Člověk to často potřebuje. 

Myslel jsem, že......

Znám ještě výraz: Myslel jsem, že se picnu. 

Děkuji mnohokrát.


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Myslel jsem, že mě trefí šlak._ je přesně české. Včetně šlaku.
Picnu je také v pořádku.
No mě z toho málem jeblo.
Mně se protočily panenky.
Nebyl jsem schopen slova.
Já si říkal: "No to mi ho teda vyndej!"
Jen jsem si pomyslel: "Co je to za klauni?!"
Myslel jsem, že mě trefí.

Je to podle situace, je toho hodně a fantazii se navíc meze nekladou.


----------



## bibax

_*"Mě z vás jednou trefí šlak." *_(šlak je pochopitelně z němčiny: der Schlaganfall = mrtvice, apoplexie)

Tak přesně tohle jsem často slýchával v dětství. A také:

_*"Já z vás dostanu mladé."*_

To už je divnější. Zkus si to přeložit _*doslova*_ do maďarštiny. Ale pozor, _"z vás"_ může mít přinejmenším 2 významy: a) vinou vašich činů b) z vašich útrob, z vašeho nitra, z vaší mysli.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodusi, díky moc, skvělé příklady....nevím, jestli se někdy dopracuji k takové češtině, že budu moci improvizovat, to mi zatím nejde, nato nemám talent... 
Bibaxi, vy jste skvělý také, ještě mi dáváte domácí úkoly....  ale OK beru... zajímavý jazykozpytecký úkol...asi myslíte to, že může znamenat, že dostanu mladé, t.j. otěhotním a budu mít potomky anebo dostanu, vyrvu z vás děti...  nevím....

Použil jsem minulý čas, protože jsem myslel na vyprávění, takže by šlo také: Myslel jsem, že z něj /ní / nich dostanu mladé..(??)


----------



## bibax

_*Myslel jsem, že z něho dostanu mladé.
*_
To by šlo, nějak takhle by to byl řekl můj otec. (raději _z něho_; _něj_ je akusativ)

_*Myslel jsem, že vylítnu z kůže.*_


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ano, šlo by to.

Třeba ty: "No to mi ho teda vyndej!" a "Co je to za klauni?!" jsem převzal z divadelního představení "Ivánku, kamaráde".
Doporučuji si to sehnat. Přirozeně čistě ze studijních důvodů. Jak tam mluví, české reálie (představení je na motivy korupční aféry ve fotbale), některé výroky zlidověly (možná jste slyšel "kapříci připluli").

V tomhle improvizovat jistě dokážete. Vymyslete si něco maďarsky a přeložte to. "Myslel jsem, že z něj plivat oheň."
V takových to rozhořčených výrazech se často ujímají vulgarismy: (s prominutím) "Myslel jsem, že z něj začnu srát borový šišky."


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> ... "Ivánku, kamaráde". Doporučuji si to sehnat. Přirozeně čistě ze studijních důvodů. Jak tam mluví, české reálie (představení je na motivy korupční aféry ve fotbale), některé výroky zlidověly (možná jste slyšel "kapříci připluli")....



"...hele, Jiříku, to zvládneme...to víš, že jo, vole....ty krávo...ty vole...Jirko, jseš tam ještě..jó...víš, co se řiká u nás na vsi..že silnější pes m......"  Tak toto se říká i na vsi v 
Maďarsku....opravdu zajímavé dílo...už to mám stažené z Youtube....ale neslibuji, že se naučím takhle mluvit...


----------



## marsi.ku

Ještě přidám, co mě při četbě diskuze napadlo:
Mě snad šlehne/klepne.
No to mě teda pos... (z těch vulgárnějších).
A Ivánku kamaráde je rozhodně dobrý studijní materiál ;-).


----------



## werrr

Hrdlodus said:


> _Myslel jsem, že mě trefí šlak._ je přesně české. Včetně šlaku.



Společně s klasikem soudím, že myšlení má budoucnost. Přesto bych se tím asi tak nechlubil. Já bych řekl spíše:

Málem mě (z toho) trefil šlak.​


----------



## Encolpius

marsi.ku said:


> .... Mě snad šlehne/klepne....



Super, myslím, že jsem to často slyšel...(bohužel mám vizuální paměť, takže jsem odkázaný na psanou češtinu) 



werrr said:


> ...Málem mě (z toho) trefil šlak....



To je taky častý výraz....


----------



## Encolpius

Včera jsem slyšel: Myslela jsem, že mě raní.


----------



## bibax

> Včera jsem slyšel: Myslela jsem, že mě raní [mrtvice].


_"Ranila ho mrtvice"_ má stejný význam jako _"trefil ho šlak"_. To druhé je pochopitelně z němčiny.

Také by se dalo říci: _"Utrpěl cévní mozkovou příhodu."_


----------



## Encolpius

Když pak člověka raní mrtvice: 

Myslel jsem, že mě budou křísit.


----------



## marsi.ku

> Myslel jsem, že mě budou křísit.


To se mi až tolik nezdá, spíš se, podle mě, říká: "Mě snad vomejou"


----------



## Encolpius

marsi.ku said:


> To se mi až tolik nezdá, spíš se, podle mě, říká: "Mě snad vomejou"



A proč omýt? Jakože mrtvolu? Podle doporučení Hrdloduse lze vytvořit cokoliv, hlavně aby se jednalo o nějaký proces kolem smrti, umírání.


----------



## marsi.ku

Napadlo mě to s tím křísením - když vás křísí, např. z mdlob, může na vás někdo chrstnout vodu, ale jak přesně to vzniklo, nevím, jsou to mé asociace a nemohu říct, zda správné.
A samozřejmě, když si hrajeme s jazykem, můžeme vytvořit cokoliv, jde o to, zda chceme nacházet nové věci, nebo pouze to, co se říká.


----------



## Hrdlodus

To vomejvání je časté. Není to o smrt, ale (myslím) o, jak psal marsi.ku, o použití vody na probuzení z mdlob.
To křísit asi nebude častější, ale přijde mi, že se to snad občas používá.


----------



## bibax

Když někoho trefí šlak nebo ho klepne pepka (pepka = pravděpodobně apoplexie), tak se z něho stane mrtvola. A mrtvoly se jak známo omývají. Vždycky jsem to chápal takto. Nikdy mě nenapadlo, že by šlo o mdlobu a kříšení vodou.

Mě snad vomejou. = Mě snad klepne pepka.


----------



## MamStrach

Encolpius,
Máš velmi dobrý postřeh, rčení "Myslel jsem, že mě trefí šlak" zní rozhodně legračně, nikoliv však z důvodu kostrbatosti či nepatřičnosti. "Trefí šlak" je z idiomatického hlediska zcela trefný výraz _(no pun intended)_, jehož germanizmus mu přidává na šťavnatosti a gramatická nesprávnost na stylistické lehkosti a humoru. (Jako mnoho dalších českých slangových výrazů, i spojení "trefí [mě] šlak" je zkomoleninou či lidovým počeštěním německého výrazu. V tomto případě "Schlag treffen", kde Schlag je zkrácením slova Schlaganfall (= mrtvice), a "treffen" (= stihnout, potkat, zasáhnout...). Stylisticky celá věta zní možná trochu zastarale, ale rozhodně mnohem přirozeněji než "Myslel jsem, že se picnu."


----------



## Encolpius

Vážení, chci Vás poprosit o další pomoc ohledně těch výrazů a jejich použití spíše v nedokonavém vidu, když chci naznačit situaci, která spíše  jen hrozí, že mě trefí šlak. Třeba podobně jako u výrazu: omdlít - jdou na něho mdloby. Dát nějaký ten idiom do kontextu typu v obecné češtině: "Ale musíš uznat, že mít doma takový hyperaktivní dítě musí bejt pro ní fakt hodně náročný, dybych já musel bejt s tim jejim XY jen pět minut, tak [mě....začne (?)...tak a nevím, jaký výraz sem dát...podle slovníku "pokouší se o mě mrtvice"].... Našel by se nějaký výraz? děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> Vážení, chci Vás poprosit o další pomoc ohledně těch výrazů a jejich použití spíše v nedokonavém vidu, když chci naznačit situaci, která spíše  jen hrozí, že mě trefí šlak. Třeba podobně jako u výrazu: omdlít - jdou na něho mdloby. Dát nějaký ten idiom do kontextu typu v obecné češtině: "Ale musíš uznat, že mít doma takový hyperaktivní dítě musí bejt pro ní fakt hodně náročný, dybych já musel bejt s tim jejim XY jen pět minut, tak [mě....začne (?)...tak a nevím, jaký výraz sem dát...podle slovníku "pokouší se o mě mrtvice"].... Našel by se nějaký výraz? děkuji.


... tak mě trefí šlak.
... tak by mě snad trefil šlak.
... tak mne asi raní mrtvice.
... tak mě začne jebat. (Varování, mírně vulgární.)


----------



## Encolpius

nejvíc se mi líbí: ...tak mě začne jebat... je tam totiž to začne.... nebo ...tak by mě snad trefil šlak.... Díkec.


----------



## MamStrach

... tak mě vodvezou.
... tak si hodim mašli.
... tak se z toho zvencnu.
... tak mi začne kapat na karbid.


----------



## kuba kuba

Encolpius said:


> "Ale musíš uznat, že mít doma takový hyperaktivní dítě musí bejt pro ní fakt hodně náročný, dybych já musel bejt s tim jejim XY jen pět minut, tak [mě....začne (?)...tak a nevím, jaký výraz sem dát...podle slovníku "pokouší se o mě mrtvice"].... Našel by se nějaký výraz? děkuji.



Jen podotknu, že tohle *není* obecná čeština, nýbrž pražské nebo nějaké čecháčské nářečí. 

tak mě trefí šlak.
tak mě porazí.
tak mě mrdne/jebne. (ale tohle je vážně *velice *vulgární, nikoliv mírně. Např. jsou to výrazy, které jsem ještě nikdy nepoužil před maminkou ani v rozhovoru s učiteli)


----------

